# Adaptateur prise ipod pour brancher casque directement



## Earl (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,
Alors voila depuis 2 semaines la prise jack de mon ipod touch 2g fait des siennes , j'ai bien essayé les manips avec papier alu mais je cherche une solution définitive.
J'aimerai pouvoir écouter mon ipod sans passer par la prise jack , donc en passant par la prise ipod .
Je sais que cette prise permet de véhiculer du son , j'ai trouvé des adaptateurs qui semblent répondre a ce que je cherche , mais apparement avec de tels adaptateurs on perd  la possibilié de regler le volume depuis l'ipod

http://cgi.ebay.fr/APPLE-IPHONE-LINE-OUT-DOCK-3-5mm-STEREO-JACK-IPOD-/280488941813?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_PortableAudio_MP3PlayerDocks&hash=item414e7198f5#ht_500wt_1182

J'aurais voulu savoir ce que vous en pensiez.

Merci a tous


----------



## memmett (10 Mai 2010)

Bin oué, ça à l'air tout bon ça! sinon ya aussi l'apple radio remote mais ça existe plus en magasin..


----------

